# traduzione



## lupei

Ciao! Mi potete corregere questo que ho scritto? Grazie!





"In primo luogo, grazie per mi avere detto di si. Mi  scusi per non avere risposto, ma io ero con i miei esami, ora già sono  finiti. 
Purtroppo, non so ancora si è stato scelta per la  beca, il elenco esce il 27 febraio, ma non credo che ci sono problemi, perchè ci  sono 3 posibile posti per andare a Lugano.
Per definire il mio anno Erasmus a  Lugano, magari e meglio di aspettare? o dobbiamo cominciare già? Ora sono  totalemente disponibile."


----------



## irene.acler

lupei said:


> Ciao! Mi potete correggere quello che  ho scritto? Grazie!
> 
> "In primo luogo, grazie per avermi detto di sì. Mi  scusi per non aver risposto, ma stavo sostenendo degli esami, ed ora sono  (già) finiti.
> Purtroppo, non so ancora se è stato scelto (perdona, pero no está claro quien ha sido elegido para la beca.. si tú eres el sujeto entonces tienes que decir: non so ancora se sono stato scelto) per la borsa di studio, l'elenco esce il 27 febbraio, ma non credo che ci siano problemi, perché ci  sono 3 posti disponibili per andare a Lugano.
> Per definire il mio anno in Erasmus a  Lugano, forse è meglio di aspettare, o dobbiamo già iniziare? Ora sono  totalmente disponibile/a disposizione."


----------



## lupei

grazie, Irene!


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué!


----------



## Neuromante

Scusa Irene, ma da quello che ricordo col´Erasmus si parla di un "anno Erasmus" senza la preposizione in Al meno così dicevano tutti a Roma


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, se pueden decir las dos: un anno Erasmus / un anno in Erasmus a..


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, se pueden decir las dos: un anno Erasmus / un anno in Erasmus a..



Anno IN Erasmus casi no se dice..
El 98% de las veces he oído simplemente "anno Erasmus"


----------



## irene.acler

vikgigio said:


> Anno IN Erasmus casi no se dice..
> El 98% de las veces he oído simplemente "anno Erasmus"





La verdad es que yo siempre escucho "un anno in Erasmus..."!!


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> La verdad es que yo siempre escucho "un anno in Erasmus..."!!



Mmmm... boh... mi stai facendo venire il dubbio... I vari ragazzi Erasmus che ho conosciuto hanno sempre detto "sai, vado a fare l'Erasmus (omettendo proprio la parola 'anno')".. forse dire "Anno IN Erasmus" è l'espressione burocratica? Io non l'ho sentita mai, ma forse sarà anche perché io l'Erasmus non l'ho mai fatto....


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, la forma più usata è senz'altro "vado a fare l'Erasmus", però sento veramente tantissimo "ho fatto un anno in Erasmus in Francia/Spagna....".


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> Sì, la forma più usata è senz'altro "vado a fare l'Erasmus", però sento veramente tantissimo "ho fatto un anno in Erasmus in Francia/Spagna....".



Guarda, ho usato Google (lo so che è un metodo molto dubbio, che dà delle indicazioni, ma è ben lontano dall'essere risolutivo, ma mi diverte usarlo!) 
e dice:

"anno Erasmus" 1040 risultati
"anno in Erasmus" 105 risultati


----------



## irene.acler

Guarda, non so che dire sinceramente. Io riporto la mia esperienza e sento sempre l'uso della preposizione in questo caso. E a dire il vero anch'io dico sempre "un anno in Erasmus"...Boh!


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> Guarda, non so che dire sinceramente. Io riporto la mia esperienza e sento sempre l'uso della preposizione in questo caso. E a dire il vero anch'io dico sempre "un anno in Erasmus"...Boh!



Vabbeh, dai, alla fine è una cosa di poco conto. L'importante è aver accertato che sono entrambi corretti e usati. Poi ognuno usi quel che più gli aggrada


----------



## irene.acler

Giusto, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te!!


----------



## claudine2006

Per complicare le cose:
io ho sentito ire anno in Erasmus/di Erasmus.


----------

